# Wee Wee pad question!



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

As you all know, Scoop just recently joined my family. He has been doing really well on the wee wee pad. The one's we originally got were the 'Treated' Target brand. On Ebay they have the regular ones hospitals use, and I can buy in bulk for cheaper. Does anyone know or think it will make a difference?

Thx guys


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean by "treated", I am assuming they are scented?

If so, you can purchase the "scent" in a bottle. 

Put a drop, or two, on which ever pad you choose.

This did help with my, original three girls.

In time, you won't need it. Keep up the training. :aktion033:


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 19 2008, 01:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593457


> I'm not sure what you mean by "treated", I am assuming they are scented?
> 
> If so, you can purchase the "scent" in a bottle.
> 
> ...


Thanks! According to the packaging, the pads are unscented, but treated somehow to make dogs attracted to it...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (scoopsmommy @ Jun 19 2008, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593776


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 19 2008, 01:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593457





> I'm not sure what you mean by "treated", I am assuming they are scented?
> 
> If so, you can purchase the "scent" in a bottle.
> 
> ...


Thanks! According to the packaging, the pads are unscented, but treated somehow to make dogs attracted to it...
[/B][/QUOTE]

When my Joplin, and Samantha, came on board, they would not use the pads. 

I put a couple of drops of the, I call it, "Pee in a Bottle". Wow!! After a couple of days
they were trained to the pads. Then Frankie came along, and all this went out the window.
So, once again, I used the "drops". Got them all back on track.

I remember telling my son I was having a hard time training them. He said, "Just pee on it yourself" :HistericalSmiley: 

What a jerk, huh? LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy will NOT use a soiled pad so the treated ones were and are out of the question. I use the ones like hospitals use.


----------



## scoopsmommy (Jun 18, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 19 2008, 05:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593779


> QUOTE (scoopsmommy @ Jun 19 2008, 04:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593776





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 19 2008, 01:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=593457





> I'm not sure what you mean by "treated", I am assuming they are scented?
> 
> If so, you can purchase the "scent" in a bottle.
> 
> ...


Thanks! According to the packaging, the pads are unscented, but treated somehow to make dogs attracted to it...
[/B][/QUOTE]

When my Joplin, and Samantha, came on board, they would not use the pads. 

I put a couple of drops of the, I call it, "Pee in a Bottle". Wow!! After a couple of days
they were trained to the pads. Then Frankie came along, and all this went out the window.
So, once again, I used the "drops". Got them all back on track.

I remember telling my son I was having a hard time training them. He said, "Just pee on it yourself" :HistericalSmiley: 

What a jerk, huh? LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


LMAO! that sounds like something my boyfriend would definitely say... im going to see how the hospital pads go... if not i guess i have to search for the pee pee in a bottle


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I buy my pee pads from E-bay as well. They're not treated and I've never had a problem with Bianca not using it.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

They sell those hospital pads at Sam's, too. I'm thinking there are 120 in a box for roughly $24.00.


----------



## bluebuzz81 (Jul 29, 2008)

I use the Pad from Sams also. I find they work very well because they absorb so much better than the ones made for pets and they are a lot cheaper. 

Question, how did you all train your puppies to go on the pad? Also, if it's easier to train them with putting scent or the pee drops? What brand or products have u used? 

I am locking my dogs in my bathroom while at work and they go to the pee pad to pee and poop ( I lay like 3 pads) while I am gone, but when I am home, they will go on the pad sometimes, but sometimes they will pee elsewhere. I have been training them for a month now so I know that I have to be patient with them. So I am trying hard, but I just want to know what has worked the best.

Thanks


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I also use the hospital pads...the washable ones...not the disposable. I keep the pad in the same place and reward with a treat and praise when she uses it. Its been working pretty good for the last few days. No accidents anywhere else in the house. The treat was the trick for us.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (bluebuzz81 @ Aug 23 2008, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623716


> I use the Pad from Sams also. I find they work very well because they absorb so much better than the ones made for pets and they are a lot cheaper.
> 
> Question, how did you all train your puppies to go on the pad? Also, if it's easier to train them with putting scent or the pee drops? What brand or products have u used?
> 
> ...


They have too much freedom when you are home if they are still having accidents. They need to be restricted unless you can give them your 100% undivided attention. When you see them sniffing and circling, giving you the signals, take them to their pads. Make sure to praise them immediately and give a treat.

I was able to train Lady from outdoor potty to using a pee pad indoors after a car accident a few years ago when I wasn't able to take her outside while I was recovering. I put the pads near the back door where she scratched to go out. I put a pen around the area that I could close her in after meals, naps, or when she started sniffing for a place to go. I made sure to praise/treat her immediately and say "good potty" so she made the connection. She picked it up in only a couple of days and was ten years old at the time!

Training two at the same time is especially challenging, though.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I like the ones from Sam's, too. They are branded "Member's Mark" or something like that. They are very absorbent, and are large enough so that if you cut them in half, they fit perfectly in a pad holder, which makes them REALLY economical. They are not scented, and Gracie goes on them just fine.


----------

